# Facade Build - Concept to Completion



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

And one last look at the concept drawing...


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

This looks nice. I hope you will be able to store it safely for future use.

I see you use a single action Paasche airbrush. If you lower the air pressure, and or raise the viscosity of the paint, you can make your airbrush stipple/splatter rather than atomize or do a fine mist. This lets you use different shades of grays, whites, blacks, etc., to get a nice granite look. You can then go back to using a transparent gray or black to cast or emphasize "shadows", just keep your light source(s) in mind when doing so.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice! That's got to be pretty impressive in person


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Just amazing! Great pics of the detail work; spray bottle/heat gun, airbrushing, letter carving, etc.. Will it stay in the driveway as pictured? Please be sure to post night pics with lighting. That looks like something out of Harry Potter!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That was a massive amount of work but with your attention to details it turned out beyond cool!!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Beautiful. This is as much "art" as it is "prop". Great job -


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

wow, that's quite an entrance!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ho...ly...COW! That's stunning!


And good to see you back here, SK


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Great looking entrance


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The fencing really helps polish this scene off.
Like the others, I can't wait to see night photos of this.
Oh, and the brown stone in the arch inset is a nice touch. It accents the rest without taking away from it, and it still looks pretty (super) natural..


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

jdubbya said:


> Just amazing! Great pics of the detail work; spray bottle/heat gun, airbrushing, letter carving, etc.. Will it stay in the driveway as pictured? Please be sure to post night pics with lighting. That looks like something out of Harry Potter!!


It's planned location is right where it is in the photo. I'll be sure to post Nighttime pics once the new fence is finished and the rest of the haunt is done.



RoxyBlue said:


> Ho...ly...COW! That's stunning!
> 
> And good to see you back here, SK


Thanks Roxy. I've missed everyone here. I still talk to several members through Youtube and Facebook. I've been wanting to be a little more active in the forums again so hopefully you'll all be seeing more of me again.

Thanks everyone for all of the kind compliments. If anyone is interested in seeing more of this, Check out "The Haunting Grounds Vlog" on youtube. We have videos of some of the construction, and the assembly. This whole façade breaks down into small sections that can be assembled by 2 people in about 30minutes.


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Beautiful! Such a wonderful display. And..... it looks like your concept drawing. My finished product and original concepts always look different because I always run into something harder to build than to draw. You have a fantastic skill. How long did it take to create, from start to finish?


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Fantastic work! Any idea what the person-hours are for a project like that?


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Beautiful work and can't wait to see more


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

spokanejoe said:


> Beautiful! Such a wonderful display. And..... it looks like your concept drawing. My finished product and original concepts always look different because I always run into something harder to build than to draw. You have a fantastic skill. How long did it take to create, from start to finish?





Hellvin said:


> Fantastic work! Any idea what the person-hours are for a project like that?


If I had to wager a guess, I'd say maybe 80 hours total.
It took 6 or 7 weekends. Some days I had help, some days I didn't. Some days I worked with less distractions than others. I tent to get distracted easier when I'm working alone. Usually those distractions are in contemplation of upcoming steps and/or potential hurdles that might arise.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

That's a great facade. Very spooky looking. You did an incredible job.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

SKAustin said:


> If I had to wager a guess, I'd say maybe 80 hours total.
> It took 6 or 7 weekends. Some days I had help, some days I didn't. Some days I worked with less distractions than others. I tent to get distracted easier when I'm working alone. Usually those distractions are in contemplation of upcoming steps and/or potential hurdles that might arise.


80 hours is pretty impressive too. Like SpokaneJoe noted, there always seems to be a number of issues that pop up that aren't planned for and I end up spending time to overcome it (either I have to go to the store for more this-n-that, or there is just a complete roadblock in the workflow... or I get distracted!).


----------



## mich625 (Aug 30, 2014)

Well done! Tons of work, and worth it.


----------



## master of disaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Awesome work, one has much knowledge in this. Very professional looking.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

A few more shots


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

WOW! Those are spectacular! It looks amazing surrounded by the gravestones/fence. Really impressive!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Ummmmmm - WOWWWWWWWW!!!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Epic!


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful! And, even more impressive that it's all built to be stored and re-assembled easily. No small feat! I'm crazy impressed!


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Awesome to see it all in action! Hard to believe it, but it all looks even better with the focused lighting. An inspiration to refine my skills, for sure.


----------

